# hs55...sounds Loud and fast at full throttle?



## Jeremy102579 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi, newbie here. Found an 1984 HS55 snowblower locally on craigslist for $130

We cleaned the carb and I replaced the gas tank. Starts right up, but sounds like it is running way too fast at full throttle (very Loud).

Also only throws 3-4" of snow maybe 6-8' (if that).
Belts look to be in good shape, but not sure there adjusted properly.
Both augers and propeller spin great!

I have attempted at adjusting the throttle screw but that doesnt seem to help.....any other ideas? Are there other screws for adjusting...and if so, where are they located?

Thanks...


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like you got a good deal. Did you get an operator's manual with it when you bought it? Seems like everything I've ever gotten from CL comes without the manual. Lucky for us, though, we can usually get them from the manufacture's web sites. You can download one for the HS55 here. 
Honda Power Equipment - Operator's and Owner's Manuals

The manual for the GX140 engine can be downloaded here.
Honda Engines - GX140 Owner's Manual

Manuals are always good to refer to, and experience has shown, the warnings are there for a reason.

If nothing else, they make good reading. Good luck and let us know how it goes with your HS55.


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Three things to look at, the governor adjustment, belts and auger to housing clearance. Speed is controlled by the governor sounds like it is net set correctly, as far as throwing snow either the belts are slipping or you have to much clearance between the auger and the housing 1/4 is about max. I f the auger is in fact worn you can install one of these ( Snowblower Impeller Kit ) for a startling improvement in blowing the snow. It will chuck snow better then most new machines of equal power!


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

Oldphil said:


> Three things to look at, the governor adjustment, belts and auger to housing clearance. Speed is controlled by the governor sounds like it is net set correctly, as far as throwing snow either the belts are slipping or you have to much clearance between the auger and the housing 1/4 is about max. I f the auger is in fact worn you can install one of these ( Snowblower Impeller Kit ) for a startling improvement in blowing the snow. It will chuck snow better then most new machines of equal power!


Thanks for the link Phil!


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Where is the governor adjustment screw on an HS55? Is it a Phillips screw just above the throttle? if I readjust this can I hurt anything?

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Better to read the manual or at least search online or YouTube . You must know what you are doing if you adjust the governor. Overspeeding is a great way to destroy the engine.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bob Cat... I really am intrigued with those (BobCat) blowers too.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

You're going to need a Tachometer to set the RPM correctly once you determine the cause of the over-revving issue.

My Yamaha was running fine at idle and at full throttle, it sounded great. It wasn't until I'd try to take on 6" of snow or more either with a full 24" wide cut or less, that it would almost stall and I'd have to slowly creep it forward to let it clear the impeller. I knew something was up as it wasn't acting like any 624 I've seen in videos. Turning the throttle screw out about 2-3 turns and firing it back up I had a whole new machine, it was unbelievable! No more stalling, no hesitation. I can power through bucket width snow the height of the extension and more with ease. What I didn't realize is that I set the RPM's, measured from the pulley shaft/crank, between 2200-2400 which is 1/2 the engine speed (4400-4800 RPM) where as it's suppose to run between 3800-4000 RPM. Luckily I only used it for a few minutes in the snow around the yard to test it out and no damage was done. I purchased a laser tachometer the following day and dialed things back, it's now running at the slowest I can set it without adjusting the carb beyond factory spec at 1960/3920 RPM.

Pick up a laser tachometer or tachometer/hour meter that coils around your spark plug wire before making too many adjustments or running it too long.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dautomotive&field-keywords=laser+tachometer


----------

